# Mosquito Madness VIII 5/4&5 ~ $10k! NEW info!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/13MADNESS/MAY04MAY05.html

ALL MADNESS PARTICIPANTS! 
PLEASE EMAIL FULL PARTNER NAMES TO DIRECTOR ASAP.... [email protected]:C

[email protected] 

nip


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Is this event full?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Carpman said:


> Is this event full?


Yes it is full.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Imagine a Madness without North winds... 

It's here and indeed was filled in 63 hours starting way back in October 1st...

Thoughts for a good flow:

*Know your team number- it will not change- it will help speed every process along the way if you can easily ID your team number.*

*Have both partners of a team together from morning checkin to weighin process- it helps with flow to ramp- signatures for weight slip and for pics!*

*Have your livewells OPEN during morning processing- that step alone can save 20 seconds a boat...*

*Get your balls into the boat, hold onto your balls, dont loose your balls and check in with your balls*

*Live this weekend like your dying, smile along the way and get ready for another $10k payday with all inclusive goodies and food on day2*

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

If anything we will all be coming in with balls


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy balls boyeeeeees!!!!! After everything that could go wrong and did to start the season. Weather is going to be phenomenal! From the **** turd on the deck day one to rewiring due to a dirty rat, destroyed a camper, and a blown set of trim pump orings. Been hellofa two weeks. One more day of work and a madness vacation is on the menu. I'm ready to face the enemy with a smile! Yeah boyees! Good luck!!!!! This is looking to be a good one!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Another reminder with PERFECT fishn' weather...

*We'll have signs up again directing non-participants around, but help others out who might be behind you and not part of our group- pull them around you and they can straight shoot to the ramp with no further delays. It's exactly why we keep the rigging lanes WIDE open with our process of checkin.

Registration OPENS at 5:30AM*

nip


----------

